# Aftermarket motors for stihl saw



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

A friend gave me a stihl 029 chainsaw, it is blown up. I have been doing a little research and finding complete engines for this thing for $139 to $159 bucks. It seems that there are a few aftermarket companys making engines for these, I will stay away from the chinese or korean ones, italy or germany or japan ok. One thing I do like about this saw is it is almost modular in design, meaning you can change the engine easily. piston, cylinder, and crankcase can be removed as an assembly. I have found some oem take offs on ebay, not sure why their would be take offs of a new saw though. :dunno: The rest of the saw is in pretty good shape so I'll fix it. Can you have too many chainsaws? nah


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't realize they were that cheap. Are you saying the ones in that price range are from one of the higher quality manufacturing countries or are they from one of the disposable type manufacturing countries?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I didn't realize they were that cheap. Are you saying the ones in that price range are from one of the higher quality manufacturing countries or are they from one of the disposable type manufacturing countries?


Not quite sure yet, still researching. One I saw was on Bailey's web site, they have had a couple different manufacturers, I think they discontinued the chinese one due to problems. I think the one they are using now is italian ?, NWP is the brand name. I would use any brand except chinese or korean for that price. There has been good reviews on the Baily's motor, they where hard to get at first, they appear to have molly coated pistons as well. And then there's the ebay offerings, new take offs for $150 ish?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

I just found out that the nwp parts are made in taiwan, which is better than mainland china imo. They make a ton of stuff for all brands of chainsaws, handles, starters, clutch covers, etc.


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 8, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just found out that the nwp parts are made in taiwan, which is better than mainland china imo. They make a ton of stuff for all brands of chainsaws, handles, starters, clutch covers, etc.



If you get it from Bailey's it is good. You will get your money's worth every time over there.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2013)

Another positive vote for Bailey's. They will even do the work for a very modest fee. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

I have dealt with Baily's for years, they are a reputable company to deal with for all things logging and chainsaw.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

Nature Man said:


> Another positive vote for Bailey's. They will even do the work for a very modest fee. Chuck


No one works on my saws but me! :lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of the reps at Bailey's are quite knowledgeable and some extremely knowledgeable. They can, and will, troubleshoot just about any saw over the phone whether they sold it to you or not. Bailey's is on my bookmark bar.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I have done some more research and I have decided to give the nwp motor from Bailey's a try, for $139 bucks why not, guess I'll be the guinea pig. I have to wait a couple of weeks to scrape the cash together. When I get it I will keep you all informed of what I think of it and how it works. Maybe I'll take a couple pics of the tear down and build. Another thing about this motor is it will also work with an 039 or ms390, so it will increase the motor cc size of the 029, kinda a poor mans big bore kit, if I read that right? Or did it reduce the size of the 039 to a 029? Crap now I gotta look again.....or not......I just want to fix this saw. 

Edit: The saw is a newer ms290, the kit will take it from 46mm to 49mm.


----------

